# Northerners only.



## Bill Stewardson (Jun 22, 2017)

https://www.intelligenteating.org/blog/is-black-pudding-really-a-superfood

Interesting stuff.


----------



## Amigo (Jun 22, 2017)

Bill Stewardson said:


> https://www.intelligenteating.org/blog/is-black-pudding-really-a-superfood
> 
> Interesting stuff.



It's food that shouldn't taste good but does. I don't buy into all this 'superfood' notion. Balance is the answer so no, it isn't a great idea to stuff your face with black pudding every day but it's a very tasty occasional addition to the breakfast plate


----------



## grovesy (Jun 22, 2017)

Reminded me not had for a while.


----------



## Ljc (Jun 22, 2017)

Its bootiful.  But superfood it's not. I have it regularly along with lots of naughties in the Allygus.


----------



## khskel (Jun 22, 2017)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.

It's OK I suppose


----------



## Steff (Jun 22, 2017)

vile stuff


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jun 22, 2017)

Steff said:


> vile stuff



Agree


----------



## Copepod (Jun 22, 2017)

Took a ring of reduced price black pudding from Morrisons in West Yorkshire when visiting my parents in West Midlands. Mum was delighted. Not that she can't / doesn't buy it locally. Check out woman initially asked if it was a snake. I replied with a question about if Morrisons sold snakes? No, she said, but they sold shark neat when store first opened!


----------



## mikeyB (Jun 22, 2017)

Why is this thread limited to Northerners? Who introduced blood puddings to Britain? The Romans. Blood puddings are popular across Western Europe, especially sausage eating countries - Germany, particularly. You can get them in most European countries that were part of the old Roman Empire. Speak it quietly, but the same applies to haggis. And Scotland loves a black pudding just as much as Northern England. 

Most people who consider it vile have never actually tasted it, but I love a well made and spiced black pudding, particularly a fat flecked Bury black pudding.

The only caveat is that you should never eat Black Pudding the day before you submit your poo samples for colonic cancer screening. You will end up having a colonoscopy for your trouble.


----------



## Copepod (Jun 22, 2017)

Thanks for the tip, MikeyB. I'll remember when my bowel cancer screening test arrives.


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 22, 2017)

Damn near impossible to get it here (in the States) except for certain areas where there is a large European influence..... Shame really


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jun 22, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Why is this thread limited to Northerners? Who introduced blood puddings to Britain? The Romans. Blood puddings are popular across Western Europe, especially sausage eating countries - Germany, particularly. You can get them in most European countries that were part of the old Roman Empire. Speak it quietly, but the same applies to haggis. And Scotland loves a black pudding just as much as Northern England.
> 
> Most people who consider it vile have never actually tasted it, but I love a well made and spiced black pudding, particularly a fat flecked Bury black pudding.
> 
> The only caveat is that you should never eat Black Pudding the day before you submit your poo samples for colonic cancer screening. You will end up having a colonoscopy for your trouble.



Awesome stuff Mike.


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jun 22, 2017)

It's actually best eaten uncooked.


----------



## mikeyB (Jun 22, 2017)

Well, like haggis, it is already cooked and just needs rewarming for brekkie


----------



## trophywench (Jun 22, 2017)

It's lovely just 'peeled' and sliced fairly thinly across (this is the traditional 'ring' ones) with a bit of sharp cheddar balanced on a Ritz on a buffet or just for an ordinary snack.  Or grilled with the edges crispy on a breakfast.  Lovely!

When I met my first husband, he'd never had it hot and I (from the Black Country, a whole 6 miles away from where he lived) had never had it cold!  We both liked it both ways in the finish!


----------



## Amigo (Jun 22, 2017)

'When I met my first husband, he'd never had it hot and I (from the Black Country, a whole 6 miles away from where he lived) had never had it cold! We both liked it both ways in the finish!'

This is food we're still talking about Jenny?


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jun 22, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Well, like haggis, it is already cooked and just needs rewarming for brekkie



Well, Ive often asked for it uncooked and been quizzed, it's horrible once it's been in a frying pan or under a grill.


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jun 22, 2017)

Amigo said:


> 'When I met my first husband, he'd never had it hot and I (from the Black Country, a whole 6 miles away from where he lived) had never had it cold! We both liked it both ways in the finish!'
> 
> This is food we're still talking about Jenny?



I hadn't realised it was that sort of forum
Is that what they mean by "pumping" ???


----------



## Amigo (Jun 22, 2017)

Bill Stewardson said:


> I hadn't realised it was that sort of forum
> Is that what they mean by "pumping" ???



We are game for a laugh on this forum Bill. Our interests extend beyond black pudding and diabetes!


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jun 22, 2017)

Amigo said:


> We are game for a laugh on this forum Bill. Our interests extend beyond black pudding and diabetes!



I will ask the nurse next week.


----------



## pav (Jun 22, 2017)

Steff said:


> vile stuff



Agree, but slightly on similar lines pork scratching's are moreish when I have them on a rare treat.


----------



## Steff (Jun 22, 2017)

pav said:


> Agree, but slightly on similar lines pork scratching's are moreish when I have them on a rare treat.


Yes thats true although these days my teeth wont allow that, I love pease pudding and PEK but thats very bad for me so dont have it more then twice a year


----------



## pav (Jun 23, 2017)

That is a problem teeth are not what they used to be, lost a couple or so, and mine can shatter even when having a really cold drink.


----------

